# Pro's and "Con's"(if any) on water/meth injection?



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm hoping someone has some solid hp gain info. I'm considering snow performance stage2. 
One guy at kmd tuning said expect 25-30hp. I've also heard meth cars have cleaner intakes. 
These would be the reasons for my interest. Am I on the right track here?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

it's cheap engine insurance and the ability to make higher power #'s safely. it cools the intake charge and reduces the chance of detonation as well as keeping the internals clean. Ability to run more advanced timing without blowing up. cons......


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

*CONS???*

I hear ya, It all sounds good so far. One dude on the other forum said he had to replace his throttle body. So I asked him if the damage was directly related to meth/inj because I've had to replace mine as well not running the meth/inj yet. He never got back to me about that bizz. PacN-west dubbin in pdx


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

that should not have any effect at all. I installed a devils own kit on my buddies S4 in 2006 and the car is fine. eliminated the big timing pull those cars have at 4k and rips all the way to 7k. before it seemed like it hit a wall at 4k.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> that should not have any effect at all.


 I hear ya. Not concerned myself about it no mo. Gratitude for the info, thanks


----------



## Mike John (Dec 8, 2010)

i dont think there will be any effect of it on it .
just go for it and post what happen .


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, I'm gonna.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

water/meth great product i was able to pull more timing on my car 8 degrees. i pulled my intake off and super clean. some cons are some have had the throttle body rust out when they run the injector in the boost tube but mine is doing fine :screwy:


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

The boost tube? Are you talking about the pipe between the IC and the throttle body? If so, I have Neuspeed's, where else would you tap into? Is it productive tapping into the hot side of a fmic, or counter-productive(S3 & forge twintercooler) having two and only spraying into one?


----------

